# [Ethernet] Connexion impossible..

## Silvering

Bonjour à tous!! Je viens de terminer mon installation (après plusieurs problèmes..   :Rolling Eyes:  merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé). Maintenant je voudrais bien sûr avoir internet par ethernet pour commencer et je configurerai le wifi plus tard..bref j'ai suivis le tuto du handbook et après un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start j'obtiens:

 *Quote:*   

> err,eth0:socket: Adress family not supported by protocol
> 
> warning: no inet socket available: Bad file descriptor
> 
> eth0: unknown ineterface: Bad file descriptor

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, mais peut-on avoir plus d'infos ?

----------

## Silvering

Un ifconfig -a me renvoie un eth0, lo, wlan0 et wmaster0-00 après que voulez vous savoir de précis? Merci

----------

## ghoti

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> après un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start j'obtiens:
> 
>  *Quote:*   err,eth0:socket: Adress family not supported by protocol
> 
> warning: no inet socket available: Bad file descriptor
> ...

 

Normal : si on se réfère à la dernière config de noyau que tu as postée dans ton autre sujet, tu n'as pas activé le support tcp/ip :

```
# CONFIG_INET is not set
```

----------

## Silvering

Oh non ça ne vas pas recommencé..j'ai activé TCP/IP dans Networking Support et tjs pareil..

----------

## ghoti

/etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## boozo

Allez, on prend les mêmes et on recommence   :Laughing: 

Tu peux vérifier également s'il y a bien Unix domain socket et packet socket ?

Ou alors p'tet un conflit IPv4/IPv6 ?

Y-a-t'il une erreur du genre /proc/net/route dans les logs ?

Bref, faut nous donner des infos claire depuis les logs parce que sinon on va encore repartir dans tous les sens    :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

on donnerait pas le lien vers le forum d'alpha_one_x86 ?

----------

## Silvering

Je vous posterai mon /etc/conf.d/net ce soir et oui par contre j'ai une erreur du genre /proc/net/route quand je lance le /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

----------

## Silvering

Bon j'ai vérifié et Unix domain socket ainsi que packet socket sont bien installés.

----------

## boozo

Poster le reste des infos se serait bien aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et éventuellement repartir d'un kernel qui fonctionne, et ne pas tout supprimer à la hache  :Wink: 

----------

## Silvering

alors voici mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=("dhcp")

 

un ifconfig eth0 m'affiche:

 *Quote:*   

>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:  
> 
>            BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:0 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

 ensuite /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start:

 *Quote:*   

>  err, eth0: Socket: Address family notsupported by protocol
> 
> warning: no inet socket available; No such file or directory
> 
> eth0: unknown interface: Bad file description
> ...

 

Et dernière chose je n'ai pas de fichier route dans /proc/net..

----------

## freezby

Salut,

As tu bien installer dhcp ?

```
emerge -av dhcp
```

----------

## Silvering

Ca m'affiche:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fetch failed for 'net-misc/dhcp-3.1.1'
> 
> !!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR 
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

@Silvering: De façon générale, il faut que tu nous colles le retour complet des commandes ! Cela évitera des erreurs/oublis lors de la copie sur le forum :

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> Un ifconfig -a me renvoie un eth0, lo, wlan0 et wmaster0-00 après que voulez vous savoir de précis? Merci

 

Je persiste, c'est l'output complet de #ifconfig -a qu'il faut voir ; de même, par exemple pour un :

```
$zgrep -e "NET" -e "UNIX" -e "SOCKET" -e "IPV6" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

BTW: pour avoir juste un client dhcp c'est généralement net-misc/dhcpcd qu'on préfère

----------

## Silvering

Bon alors plusieurs choses:

- j'ai était voir si je possèdé dhcpcd dans /net-misc. Effectivement je l'ai et voici les fichiers qu'il y a à l'intérieur:

     -ChangeLog, files, metadata.xml, dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1.ebuild, dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1.ebuild et bcp d'autre .ebuild

- mon ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0
> 
>               Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00::13:a9:83:7e:d9 
> ...

 

- enfin 

```
$zgrep -e "NET" -e "UNIX" -e "SOCKET" -e "IPV6" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

je ne peux pas vous le donner je ne vois que la fin du résultat (je suis tjs en version console) donc pas possible de monter voir le début..

----------

## boozo

 :Shocked:  j'ai pas tout compris là... m'enfin bon - Tu peux toujours spliter la cmdline i.e. :

```
$zgrep -e "NET" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

```
$zgrep -e "UNIX" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

```
$zgrep -e "SOCKET" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

```
$zgrep -e "IPV6" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
```

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas parce que tu as les ebuilds de dhcpcd dans l'arbre portage (jusque là c'est normal heureusement) que le package est installé !

regarde la sortie de #qlist dhcpcd par exemple ; voir si ti as un binaire et un fichier de conf  i.e.

```

# qlist dhcpcd

/sbin/dhcpcd

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/01-test

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/10-mtu

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/20-resolv.conf

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/30-hostname

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/50-ntp.conf

/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/50-yp.conf

/etc/dhcpcd.conf

/usr/share/man/man5/dhcpcd.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/dhcpcd.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/dhcpcd-run-hooks.8.bz2

```

----------

## Silvering

 *Quote:*   

> $zgrep -e "UNIX" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#

 

Me renvoie:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_UNIX=y
> 
> CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $zgrep -e "SOCKET" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#

 

Ne me renvoi rien

 *Quote:*   

> $zgrep -e "IPV6" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#

 

Ne me renvoi rien

 *Quote:*   

> $zgrep -e "NET" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#

 

Me renvoi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #config_pata_netcell is not set
> 
> config_netdevices=y
> ...

 

et enfin pour le qlist il me mets qlist: command not found on dirait qu'il n'est pas installé

----------

## boozo

<noise>Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................ BLAM !</noise>

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $zgrep -e "NET" /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#
> ```
> ...

 

<!--   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Où est CONFIG_INET ??? --> (cf.)

Par ailleurs, même si je me suis trompé sur la dénomination pour packet socket - c'est CONFIG_PACKET (et pas SOCKET), ça change pas grand choses vue que tu passes par make menuconfig pour le cocher et pourtant... (cf.) m'est avis que si tu changes SOCKET par PACKET dans la commande, m'étonnerais pas qu'elle ne te renvois rien

En revanche, pour le qfile, mille excuses, je croyais que le package portage-utils était installé de base. Alors dis nous ce que te donne : #emerge -s dhcpcd stp

Edit :... plus j'y rempense... alors en résumé "défoisque" :

tu refais un kernel en cochant depuis le menuconfig (tappe "/" dans l'interface de menuconfig pour activer la fonction de recherche - elle te donnera le chemin si tu ne sais pas)

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

Tu recompiles et tu installes ton nouveau noyau dans /boot

Tu verifies que dhcpcd soit installé et tu reboot

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> <!--     Où est CONFIG_INET ??? --> (cf.)

 

Trop facile avec des couleurs !  :Laughing: 

Ploum ploum ploum ->[]

----------

## boozo

@ghoti : Allez, à 3 contre 1 -  soit la recompilation est passé à la trappe ; soit c'est la copie du bzImage ; soit c'est le symlink linux qui pointe dans les choux  ^^ 

Mais tu perds rien pour attendre, n'aie crainte... on t'en garde un au chaud : en 4 lettres avec 2 voyelles ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ghotiMais tu perds rien pour attendre, n'aie crainte... on t'en garde un au chaud : en 4 lettres avec 2 voyelles ? 

 

RTFM ? TROLL ? heu je sai pô...

----------

## Silvering

Dhcpcd à l'air d'être bien installé:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Latest versionavailable: 3.2.3
> 
> Latest version installed: 3.2.3
> ...

 

Ensuite j'ai fais comme tu m'a dis pour le menuconfig puis un cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

J'ai rebooter et tjs pareil quand je fais /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> 
>    dhcp
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

et si tu partais de genkernel sans toucher aux options ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Silvering

Je n'ai pas utilisé le genkernel pour l'installation.

----------

## Pixys

XavierMiller te dit justement de partir sur un genkernel "pour voir" si ça fonctionne via cette méthode...

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et si tu partais de genkernel sans toucher aux options ? 

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> Ensuite j'ai fais comme tu m'a dis pour le menuconfig puis un cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

 

Bien entendu, tu as compilé avant de faire la copie !

Et tu as utilisé le bon répertoire boot (@boozo : 4 lettres et 2 voyelles, j'ai bon ?  :Mr. Green: ), parce que avec tes multiples gentoubountoutou, on ne sait plus à la fin  :Sad: 

Evidemment, tu n'as pas oublié de le monter au préalable !

Et il va de soi que tu as bien compris le but de la manoeuvre et que tu as adapté ton grub.conf en conséquence ?   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai rebooter et tjs pareil quand je fais /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> ...

 

Si tu as suivi tout ce qu'on t'a dit, tu ne devrais plus avoir cette erreur !

Bien entendu, tu as vérifié que /proc/config.gz contenait bien la ligne  "CONFIG_INET=y" et les autres variables de configuration qu'on t'a indiquées !

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est donc que tu ne bootes pas sur le bon noyau.

Par exemple, vérifie en exécutant "uname -a" pour identifier le noyau en cours d'exécution, en particulier la date et l'heure de compilation.

Compare avec la date des fichiers situés dans ton répertoire boot.

Vérifie aussi si c'est cohérent avec le résultat de la commande "date"  parce que je m'attends à tout   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

une petite info supplémentaire par rapport à la réponse de Ghothi, tu peux vérifier que la ligne CONFIG_INET=y est bien présente dans ton /proc/config.gz compacté en ligne de commande avec l'outil zgrep : exemple chez moi : 

```
 zgrep -i 810 /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

CONFIG_FB_I810_I2C=y

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

```

En fait tu peux pas et je crois bien que ghoti parle de ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Symbol: INET_DIAG [=y]                                                                                            
> 
>   │ Prompt: INET: socket monitoring interface                                                                          │
> ...

 

EDIT : j'vais pas vu la jolie commande de Boozo, sur la page d'avant.... je sors.

----------

## Silvering

Bon j'ai refait un noyau tout neuf..La partie Networking est vierge au moins..je vais tout reprendre à 0..

----------

## Silvering

Comment savoir où est-ce que je copie le bzImage après la compilation? Je veux dire par la que quand je fais cp...... /boot/ comment savoir si il va bien là ou je lui demande? Merci!

----------

## pititjo

Avec la commande ls pour afficher le contenu su répertoire. Si tu vois ton kernel en faisant [code]ls /boot[/boot] c'est que tu l'as bien copié. Si il est tout seul c'est que tu n'a pas monté /boot.

----------

## Silvering

Oui dans /boot j'ai bzImage,vmlinuz, System.map, System.old, vmlinuz.old donc le prob ne viens pas de là..

----------

## ghoti

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> donc le prob ne viens pas de là..

 

Pas sûr ! Il est en effet possible que ces fichiers étaient déjà présents avant la copie.

Il faut également comparer la date de création des fichiers.

Et pour toute certitude, on efface le fichier de la cible avant d'y copier le nouveau...

Et je t'ai indiqué en privé des méthodes qui doivent faciliter l'identification des noyaux (noms spécifiques, n° de version, ...), alors pourquoi ne les appliques-tu pas ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Silvering

Sur ma gentoo j'ai accès à la partition qui contient les bons noyaux..elle est référencée /dev/disk.

Donc j'ai modifié mon grub en conséquence:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd1,0)  <--- partition ubuntu
> 
> kernel /media/disk/bzImage root=/media/diskrootdelay=10 ro quiet splash
> ...

 

Mais il ne trouve pas je dois avoir une erreur de syntaxe..

----------

## ghoti

 *Silvering wrote:*   

> elle est référencée /dev/disk.

 

késako ?   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Donc j'ai modifié mon grub en conséquence:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> root (hd1,0)  <--- partition ubuntu
> ...

 

Bon, je suppose que l'espace manquant est une faute de frappe.

Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de /media/disk ??? On frise le summum du n'importe quoi, là !  :Sad: 

Pour la nième fois, dans grub.conf, il faut utiliser le nom linux du périphérique ("device", si tu préfères !) qui correspond à la partition racine, c'est-à-dire un truc du genre "/dev/sdxy" !

----------

## CryoGen

Je viens de lire le thread... ben les gars vous êtes vachement patient   :Laughing: 

Alors ce qu'il faudrait pour que ce soit plus simple pour les sauveteurs qui n'ont pas suivi depuis le début des aventures:

1/ fstab & fdisk -l

2/ Quand tu touches à la config du noyau et que tu le recompiles, il faut que tu sois sur ta gentoo ou chrooter ! C'est mieux pour nos nerfs   :Laughing: 

3/ le parametre root= dans le grub.conf doit pointer sur la partition correspondant à la ligne qui fait la correspondance partition (/dev/sdxx) -> '/'

----------

## Pixys

Ça tourne carrément au ridicule...

les 5 sujets que tu as postés depuis le 16 septembre montre clairement que tu ne lis pas correctement (voire pas du tout) le manuel. Installer une gentoo n'est pas une épreuve impossible, certaines personnes ici, dont moi, ont abordé GNU/Linux par Gentoo mais il y a un impératif : LIRE LE MANUEL.

En ce qui concerne ton problème actuel, donne :

ta config matérielle

l'organisation de ton/tes disques durs et des partitions

le fichier /etc/fstab qui est sensé aller avec ce qui est ci-dessus

Si tu veux configurer un noyau à la main, il est IMPÉRATIF  de connaitre son matériel ; à défaut, utilise genkernel.

Je ne suis pas certain que poster sur le forum principal en disant que personne ne peut t'aider ici fasse avancer les choses : en informatique, 95% des problèmes sont entre le clavier et la chaise...Last edited by Pixys on Tue Oct 07, 2008 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas certain que poster sur le forum principal en disant que personne ne peut t'aider ici fasse avancer les choses 

 

Ah ouais, en effet, je l'avais pas vu celui-là !   :Shocked: 

Sympa !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

hébé ! Déjà au retour du w-e en lisant ton 1er post sur la page ghoti... j'avais vraiment plus la gnak mais là... je l'ai encore moins   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Surtout qu'on a même droit à une validation croisée de nos réponses entre les différents forums gentoo ... je savais pas qu'on avait un processus de contrôle des intervenant... c'est d'un goût !   :Confused: 

@Silvering : Au fait... même si nous aidons bénévolement, on a malgré tout une certaine conscience "professionnelle" quant à la pertinence de nos informations ! C'est pas les forums win$ chez nous ! Et au moins signale-le que tu post-croises comme çà ; essaye de mettre en synergie au lieu d'opposer !

Finalement... je vais encore m'abstenir d'assistance aujourd'hui tient   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Moi j'ai abandonné. C'est encore pire que alpha_one_x86   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

Je venais aux nouvelles malgré tout et pis dans le tour d'horizon...je suis tombé sur çà (sic!) 

 :Shocked:  

/AFP @OP : Tu t'es fait un nouvel ami !

 :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## lmarcini

Sympa le mec   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

C'est vrai que si on titille un peu google, on tombe sur des perles !  :Rolling Eyes: 

(Non, je ne mettrai pas de lien bleu !)

----------

## xaviermiller

le cousin d'alpha_one_x86  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ~Brussels - Belgique

 

Tu es en version "unstable" ?  :Laughing: 

(Non, ça va, je sais où est situé Lembeek : je fais mes entretiens de bagnole chez Atlanta Motors !  :Wink:  )

----------

## xaviermiller

[OFF]

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   ~Brussels - Belgique 
> 
> Tu es en version "unstable" ? 
> 
> (Non, ça va, je sais où est situé Lembeek : je fais mes entretiens de bagnole chez Atlanta Motors !  )

 

J'habite pas loin de là  :Wink: 

Si ça t'intéresse, avec VikingB et d'autres (gentoo ou pas), nous faisons partie d'un LUG  à Waterloo appelé CULButte : http://www.culbutte.be/

[/OFF]

----------

